# What To Carry Bearded Dragons In When Transporting



## Craig-A (May 5, 2009)

i am new to the reptile scence and i am wondering what i transport my baby bearded dragons in as i shall be purchasing my first two very soon:2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The 9 ltr really useful box lined with newspaper is ideal.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yea a rub is the best thing dont forget to put some holes in for ventalation 

maybe a hot water bottle underneath if cold but should be ok for a half an hour or so without one 

hope you plan to keep them in seperate vis as the may fight


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I use a box with plenty off holes in it


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ask the person you're getting them off if you'll need to bring a box. 9 times out of 10 the breeder / shop will give them to you in a cricket tub with some paper towel in


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I use a 12ltr RUB with some news paper in the bottom. I've put two 60mm drill bit holes in the lid and pushed 65mm vents through (im a perfectionist, it looks really neat)

As above ... two beardies in together? Are you aware how dangerous that can be?

A.: victory:


----------



## Craig-A (May 5, 2009)

i am aware how dangerous this can be.
thanks for the info guys:2thumb:


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

i wouldnt use an rub all your doing is providin more space for the rep to slide and bounce around in during the journey cricket tub or some sort of tupperware would be the best (in my opinion)


----------



## Craig-A (May 5, 2009)

does the tubber away tub need to clear or does this not matter?


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

i reckon its less stressful if the lizard cant see out of the tub! how far are you traveling and by what means?


----------



## Craig-A (May 5, 2009)

travelling by car and it is about 5 mile i am travelling


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

id deffinately go for something like a smallish tupperwar tub just make sure the lizard can turn round n stuff, line the bottom with kitchen roll and get some air holes in it


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

My local tesco has small animal carriers for £1, should be ok for a baby- my adult leos are happy to sit in them for 5 mins while I clean out the viv, so anything smaller should be ok. Providing you're travelling straight home they will only be in there a max of 10 minutes


----------



## Craig-A (May 5, 2009)

ok , thanks for the info i will get a large tubaware box for transporting them in and when i clean the tank i will be able to you it aswell:mrgreen:


----------

